# Lanka = forum thread?



## Gavril

***Moderator note. Thread split from here.***



Vitalore said:


> Hello, I'm having some trouble understanding this sentence: (...)kun tajusin vasta langan luettuani olevani talossansa...
> The message was written in an internet forum so chances are it's a colloquial construction. The word I'm having trouble with is the "luettuani" one.
> I understand in a way what the phrase itself means but I'm creating this thread just so I grasp the construction, which seems a bit uncommon and interesting.
> 
> Thanks.



_kun tajusin vasta langan luettuani olevani talossansa_ = "when I realized that I was in his house only after I had read the thread"

I'm not sure what "read the thread" means in this case -- we'd need more context to figure out this and other things about your sentence.


----------



## pearho

Gavril said:


> I'm not sure what "read the thread" means in this case -- we'd need more context to figure out this and other things about your sentence.


The context is an internet forum, so it's a forum thread.


----------



## Gavril

pearho said:


> The context is an internet forum, so it's a forum thread.



The standard words for "forum thread" that I know of are _säie _and _(viesti)ketju, _so I wanted some further context (surrounding sentences, etc.) to confirm what _lanka _means in this case. Have you seen _lanka _used colloquially to mean "fourm thread"?


----------



## pearho

Gavril said:


> The standard words for "forum thread" that I know of are _säie _and _(viesti)ketju, _so I wanted some further context (surrounding sentences, etc.) to confirm what _lanka _means in this case. Have you seen _lanka _used colloquially to mean "fourm thread"?


No, I think not. I was maybe a bit too quick to jump to conclusions. But, it's difficult to imagine another context where one is able to _read_ a thread.


----------

